# Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?



## Behzad (3. Mai 2013)

*Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Hi Leute,

will für meinen PC eine Wasserkühlung einbauen und hab da einige kleine Fragen. Ich will an die Decke einen 360er Radiator (Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper). 
Würde gerne aber noch einen Radiator an die Front einfügen, müsste dafür aber meinen Festplattenkäfig ausbauen. Bloß wo bekomm ich dann meine HDD hin ohne das die da so häßlig im Gehäuse rumliegt?? Hab auf einem Bild gesehen das es eine Halterung gibt die man an den Lüfter macht aber mehr weiß ich auch nicht  
Habt ihr da eine Idee für mich? Oder denkt ihr ganz das der 360er ausreicht? Das denk ich mir nämlich auch, aber dann dachte ich, was ist wenn durch das Übertakten alles doch zu heiß wird^^
Könnte natürlich auch einen 120er Radiator hinten einbauen, aber das scheint mir irgendwie so klein zu sein :S 

Zusammenfassend kann ich einfach mal formulieren:  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in meinem Gehäuse einen zweiten Radiator einzubauen (außer hinten den 120er) und meine HDD ordentlich einzubauen!???

Danke


----------



## Joungmerlin (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Was möchtest du denn überhaupt alles in die WaKü einbinden, und was hast du für Hardware (CPU, Mainboard, Graka)??

Für nur CPU sollte der 360er locker ausreichen. 
Für CPU & Grafikkarte wird´s da schon verdammt engwerden je nachdem welche CPU und welche Graka du hast.

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus der Produktbeschreibung deines Cases von Caseking.de: 


> Einer potenten Wasserkühlung gelingt die Wärmeabfuhr freilich noch  besser, so dass BitFenix auch diese Möglichkeit bedacht hat. Neben vier  Schlauchdurchführungen im Heck fällt dabei vor allem die Möglichkeit ins  Auge, einen 360er-Radiator am Deckel zu montieren und einen 240er am  Boden. Statt dieses kleineren nimmt das Shinobi XL einen weiteren  360er-Wärmetauscher hochkant in der Front auf, dann allerdings unter  Verzicht auf den HDD-Käfig und drei der fünf 5,25-Zoll-Slots. In dem  Fall muss ein einziger Datenträger alleine unter einem optischen  Laufwerk Dienst tun.


----------



## Netboy (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

wenn du einen Slim Radiator in die Front einbaust passt das auch ohne den Festplattemkäfig zu versetzen. Ansonsten kannst du aan dem  HDD Käfig auch ein schmales stück oben raustrennen und ihn als 2,5" käfig wieder einbauen ( Siehe  mein sysProfile: ID: 162255 - Netboy) . Eine 3,5" Platte kannst du über dem DVD Laufwerk verbauen, brauchst halt enspechende Halter von 5,25" auf 3,5".


----------



## Behzad (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Hmm also ich hab ne Lüftersteuerung und wollte diese eigentlich auch weiterhin behalten und mit dem Laufwerk wird das schon schwierig. Daher würde es in der Front halt schlecht werden mit den 360er. Wie wäre es eine´n fetten 240 Radiator am Boden zu bauen, die HDD in das Laufwerk Käfig und wohin ich meine zwei SSDs hinpacke überleg ich mir dann noch  sollte ich dann noch einen 120 bzw. 140 hinten einbauen? 

Nochmal für mich zum Verständnis: Wenn ich oben einen 360er einbaue verliere ich wieviele 5,25" Schächte?? 2? oder nur 1?   
Achja wollte eine Aquastream XT holen als Pumpe holen, ich weiß das viele die Laing DDC bevorzugen aber ich dachte für die 10 € mehr hab ich den ganzen Software Umfang dazu und falls die Pumpe mir zu laut ist kann ich sie runterregeln   oder was meint ihr dazu?

Achja will GPU & CPU kühlen. 2500K & GTX 670.


----------



## Kurry (3. Mai 2013)

Die Aquastream ist ne sehr gute Pumpe. Nur recht groß. Bei zuvielen Lüftern brauchste aber noch ein Poweramp.

Dicke Radiatoren sind gleich besser. Erst über 800RPM. Darunter sind 30mm besser.


----------



## Behzad (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

hmm ok  eehm ne Poweramp? sagt mir nichts, was ist das denn genau    kann insgesamt 7 einbauen, es sei denn ich nehme Y-Kabel.


----------



## Kurry (3. Mai 2013)

Die Pumpe schafft glaub ich nur 3W. Das sind ca. 3Lüffter. Wenns mehr gibt musst du einen Verstärker zwischenschalten. Such einfach mal bei AT Poweramp.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

also wenn du oben einen 360er radiator einbaust, solltest du höchstens einen 5,25" schacht verlieren. aber bei einem 360er in der front verlierst du die untersten 3 5,25" schächte, bleicht also nurnoch einer da, mit glück 2. den obersten sollte man aber in jedem fall für eine lüftersteuerung verwenden können. ich kann dir frühestens morgen mehr sagen, wenn mein eigenes shinobi xl angekommen ist. um nochmal auf die bereits gestellte frage zurückzukommen, was genau willst du alles wassergekühlt haben? nur cpu reicht ein radiator. 

ach ja, hinten sollte sogar ein 140mm radiator möglich sein.


----------



## Netboy (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Bei einem 360er in der Front verlierst du 3 Schächte unten bei einem 360er oben verlierst du einen weiteren ganz oben wobei eine Lüftersteuerung noch  passt.


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

sehr gut  dann kann ich also zwei 360er einbauen. 
hab im Internet noch etwas tolles gefunden. Es gibt genug Platz um an die Decke einen 480er einzubauen. Müsste natürlich selbst Bohrungen durchführen. Könnte dafür dann unten einen 240er nehmen und hätte dadurch noch 4 Schächte frei. Was denkt ihr was sinnvoller ist? 

2x 360er haben den optischen Vorteil. Den Radiator an der Front sieht man nicht, dafür aber muss die Pumpe mitten in das Gehäuse auf den Boden. 
1x 480er & 1x 240er haben den Vorteil das ich 4 5,25" Schächte frei habe. Da könnte ich entweder die Pumpe verstecken oder einfach frei lassen. 

Bin da noch am grübeln...


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

die pumpe könntest du natürlich auch irgendwie in szene setzen


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die pumpe könntest du natürlich auch irgendwie in szene setzen


 
wie denn  

Hab mir jetzt mal ne Liste gemacht und wenn ich zwei 360er nehme komme ich fast auf denselben Preis wie wenn ich einen 1080er nehme... Von der Leistung sollte doch der 1080er um einiges besser sein oder?? Der würde ja dann natürlich neben dem Gehäuse platziert werden. Mit Standhalter, damit ich nichts rumbohren muss am Gehäuse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

1080 = 9x120 ? sollte an sich besser sein als zwei 360er - ist schliesslich nur 6x120. allerdings bekommst du so einen wohl kaum intern verbaut. ich würde bei den 360ern bleiben. reicht völlig aus. TinyTomLogan hat in seinem gtx titan wasserkühlungs review nur einen 360er für cpu&gpu. beides übertaktet.

bzgl in szene setzen, beleuchten oder sowas. bunt anmalen. irgendwas, was die pumpe optisch aufwertet. ich habe eine laing ddc mit plexi-deckel. 2 ultrahelle led's und schon leuchtet es


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

mit der Pumpe hast du schon recht, aber so eine Auquastream ist leider nicht so schön und da muss ich mal richtig überlegen wie ich das mache wenn ich die hole. Ansonsten würde ich ja auch eine DDC holen. Find es nur schade um die Software. Müsste ja dann alles dann mit eine Aquaoero (wie mans auch schreibt^^) machen...und die ist nicht gerade billig. 
glaubt ihr denn so eine Selbstgevaute Silentbox bringts für die DDC??


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

ich hab meine ddc auf 7V fest eingestellt. kaum noch zu hören. muss man halt ein wenig basteln.


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Hab au ne Aquastream, das Proggy ist zwar ganz lustig und die Lüftersteuerung auch.
(ps: ausgang kann glaub 6Watt) aber das stellst du einmal ein und kuckst es nie wieder an.
Pumpe auf ne drehzahl wo sie nicht zu hören ist und dann brauchst das Proggy nimmer.


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Hab mich dann für diesen Radiator entschieden. Halt 2x Deckel und Front


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

damit der in die front passt, musst du auf jedenfall was wegschneiden. das shinobi xl hat nur 80mm platz vorne. und im deckel kommt es auf das mainboard an, ob es passt. vom mainboard bis zum deckel sind es auch 80mm


----------



## Behzad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> damit der in die front passt, musst du auf jedenfall was wegschneiden. das shinobi xl hat nur 80mm platz vorne. und im deckel kommt es auf das mainboard an, ob es passt. vom mainboard bis zum deckel sind es auch 80mm


 

Richtig habs auch grad nachgemessen. Vom Mainboard bis zur Decke sind es genau 80mm. Heißt es fehlen noch 5mm. So jetzt war ich mal ganz clever  und hab mal nachgeschaut wo überhaupt der hintere Teil des Lüfters (der theoretisch wegen der Mainboard gar kein Platz hat) aufkommt. Der hat nämlich noch einen Abstand von 27mm zur Mainboard. 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das verständlich formuliert habe daher erklär ich das nochmal anhand der Fotos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab die Spitze des Geodreiecks direkt in den hinteren Schraubenplatz für einen 120Lüfter reingesteckt. Da sieht man schon den Abstand der zum Mainboard da ist. Diesen hab ich gemessen und der ist knapp 27mm. Also selbst wenn ich ein bisschen falsch gemessen hab passen 360er Radis rein wenn die Lüfter unten sind und der Radi oben an der Decke. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Front hast du Recht. Fehlen halt 5mm. Da könnte man für den obersten Lüfter auf eine Slim Version zugreifen damit man da nichts absägt. Hab bisher nur zwei davon gefunden. Einmal Scythe Slip Stream SLIM und die Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim. Würde auf letzteres zugreifen da dieser auch rot ist. Die LED's muss man nur selbst anbauen


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

im deckel sind die platzprobleme durch zu hohe heatspreader vom ram oder durch die passivkühler von den spannungswandlern verursacht.  
von slimlüftern für radiatoren rate ich ab. als reiner luftschaufler im deckel, der luft rauszieht, reicht so einer. aber mehr auch nicht

wenn du im deckel, also in der abdeckung vom deckel, die plastikstege entfernst, die das meshgitter halten, passt auch ein lüfter zwischen gehäuse und abdeckung. somit hättest du keine platzrobleme mehr oben.


----------



## Behzad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Ich denk mal ich muss einfach mal etwas rumprobieren. Entweder die passen nicht unterm Radi oder sie passen dahin 
Wenn nicht werde ich bestimmt eine gescheite Lösung finden können. Werde das Ergebnis hier dann einfach vorstellen 

*EDIT:* Ich hab mal bisschen rumprobiert und kam auf eine Idee und weiß nun nichtg ob das was bringt. Bräuchte dafür einfach deinen Rat  Ist nunmal mein erstes mal^^

Bei meiner ersten Auswahl kam ich auf ca. 430€. Als Radiator hab ich den Phoboya Changer 1.2 genommen.   Hier der Link zur Liste. Weil an der Front an einer Stelle kein normaler Lüfter reinpasst habe ich einen Slimlüfter hinzugefügt und 4 LED's die ich darin verbaue. Diese verursachten extra kosten.

Jetzt hab ich mal die Radis getauscht durch die Alphacool Nexxos Xtreme 360er. Hier die Liste.Die von der Leistung 1-3°C schlechter kühlen als die vorigen und auch einen schlechteren Durchfluss haben. (Hier ist ein Test darüber) Dafür aber insgesamt Ersparnis von ca. 35€ bringen. 

Glaubst du das ist besser so? Ist das Sinnvoll oder eher Quatsch?

Danke schonmal 


PS: nicht wundern wenn dir einige Dinge in der Liste fehlen. Die bestell ich anderswo weil sie AT nicht hat^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

hm, also du meinst, du packst bei dem front radi einfach einen slim und 2 normale? passen sollte es. nur led's würde ich da ganz weglassen, sieht man in der front eh nicht. beleuchtete lüfter machen im deckel mehr sinn.

ich habe das hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set 40192
habs mit einigen teilen nachgerüstet. werde mir noch nen 2ten 360er radi kaufen, damit sollte ich cpu + 1gpu locke kühl halten können. 

ich hab hier mal ne zusammenstellung, wenn ich mir nun alles neu kaufen müsste für mein shinobi xl:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ce48d5abebfdb5dbdae2d8d25a84500c
und bei dir kommen dann noch der gpu-block+ backplate dazu, sowie evtl kleinkrams (beleuchtung, pumpenentkopplung, ...)


----------



## Behzad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

Find ich super. Wollte auch ne Front AGB aber hab mich dann einfach umentschieden  bin gespannt wie unsere beiden aussehen werden 

Wie baust du jetzt deine Radis ein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist meine bestellung damals gewesen. klick mal in meiner signatur auf das outlaw-tagebuch. da sind n paar bilder, wie ich letzendlich alles verwendet habe 

habe mir letzte woche noch einen phobya röhren-agb in 250er ausführung geholt. den platz, den im shinobi xl sonst ein e-atx board verwendet, kann man wunderbar für so eine röhre verwenden.


----------



## Behzad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

sieht super aus  hoffe meins wird auch so gut aussehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

nja, bei dem outlaw könnte man noch einiges verbessern. 

ich werde mir meinen 45mm dicken 360er radi in die front bauen, für den deckel kaufe ich mir noch einen 60mm oder sogar einen 80mm dicken 360er. oder 420er, wenn ich lust habe, das zurecht zu modden. genaueres kann ich sagen, wenn ich das case morgen hier habe

edit: mal fix n bild bearbeitet, wie ich mir das mit den radis vorstelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der obere radi geht ohne modding mit glück wie bereits gesagt als 60mm. sonst muss da auch ein 45mm dicker hin. den in der front könnte ich mit modding auch größer haben, aber da ich bereits einen 45mm dicken radi besitze, finde ich das unnötig. sonst würde da ebenso ein 80mm dicker hin.
seltsame psu-form, gehört aber bei mir so


----------



## Behzad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

ich würde wegen der Optik am Deckel den Radi über die Lüfter machen. Hab mir nämlich ein paar WaKü Mods vom Shinobi XL amgeguckt und die wo der Radi unter den Lüftern ist sehen ehrlich gesagt klobig aus. Die Lüfter haben so ein gewissen etwas.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

lüfter unterm radi geht nur, wenn man einen 45mm dicken verwendet. oder man muss noch ne ecke mehr modden. dann müsste man einen ausschnitt machen, durch den der radi durchpasst und eine aufhängung für diesen basteln.


----------



## Behzad (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

willst du dann nicht lieber deinen 45er den du schon hast an die Decke bauen und dafür den dickeren an die Front und dort lieber etwas abschneiden? Wenn ich mir das grad bildlich vorstelle denke ich das es so viel besser ausieht  
am besten probieren wenn alles da ist 

achja hast du schon bei AT bestellt? wenn ja stornier es und registrieere dich bei Meisterkühler. Da bekommt man einen 12% Gutschein ab dem 12. Mai


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

ich hab meine wakü schon längst  und meinen neuen agb hole ich morgen bei der post ab.


----------



## Behzad (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi XL Wasserkühlung Fragen!?*

na dann  schöne Bilder hochladen


----------

